# Green Tripe- How Much, How Often?



## DanL (Jun 30, 2005)

Any raw feeders using green tripe? I've been talking with a vet student on another board and she's insisting that green tripe is essential for raw diets. I bought a couple cans today at the pet store to try out. If they like it, I will try and find a local source of unprocessed raw tripe from some of the farms that butcher. 

I have no idea how much to give them, or how often to feed it. I'm figuring a once a week type thing like I do with fish?

I also broke down and bought a small bag of Evo red meat kibble to test out. I'm figuring 1-2 meals a week of a quality grain free kibble can't hurt, it'll make it easy on my wife on days I train and I'm not home to feed the dogs, and if there are any holes in what I'm feeding them raw, the evo will fill in. Plus, 4 dogs are going thru about 8lbs of raw meat a day, so if a quality kibble supplement will help contain the costs a bit, I'm all for it. I wanted to test the Merrick Before Grain brand but they didn't carry it (though they had other Merrick brands). I've been reading some people are having good luck with Diamond Lamb and Rice as well, so I might give that a shot.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Don't have any input Dan - Just wanted to say it's nice to see you around here


----------



## DanL (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Barb. I'm mostly a lurker these days.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I feed frozen green trip from greentripe.com once a week. Each dog gets roughly 1 lb of a mixture of green tripe, excaliber and organ blend mix. Mine love it. It's pricey, but has so many health benefits. Only downside is it's really stinky!!!!


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

Tonga gets his basically every day as a side dish with his chicken....LOL

He gets half a can......with every meal...which reminds me I am out again....**sigh***


----------

